
Remote Working: Improving Signal-To-Noise with Voice Only - jrs235
https://www.wordfence.com/blog/2017/02/wordfence-remote-working/?utm_source=list&utm_campaign=022317&utm_medium=email
======
jrs235
Just a heads up, I submitted this story. I am in no way affiliated with
WordFence... this isn't an attempt to get free "press" that they are hiring.

I submitted the story (and changed the title slightly) because I am interested
in hearing this communities thoughts on remote work and video vs voice calls.

Thank you for your input.

